# Re-locating to Johannesburg?



## Lu333 (Feb 16, 2009)

My Boyfriend is being relocated from dublin to Johannesburg next month for a 6-24month period. I am considering joining him in a few weeks, but I am a little nervous about moving over there and feeling isolated if I cannot find work etc. 
I have booked a one week holiday there next month to test the water. We are in our mid twenties- both professionals, I work in the fashion industry. 

Does anybody know if there is much of a clothing industry in Johannesburg? And if so is it difficult to find work? 

We hope to be located in sandton is this considered to be a safe/good area? Is there shops/malls or restaurants that it would be safe to hang out in on my own or meet friends?

Also is there much of a network or community for ex-pat partners/wives? Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## anirac (Feb 15, 2009)

Sandton is a good area and if you live in a security complex with sufficient security measures in place it is relatively safe although you still have to be vigilant.
It may be hard to find a job so best find a job before you come (unemployment figures are rather high) and preferance is given to previously disadvantaged community members (Affirmative action) to comply with the employment equity act in place here. Preference is given to black females, then other racial groups. Caucasian females are lower on the list. I would suggest first getting a job.
We are warm friendly people so I don't think making friends would be difficult but I don't know of any expat groups.


----------



## Lu333 (Feb 16, 2009)

anirac said:


> Sandton is a good area and if you live in a security complex with sufficient security measures in place it is relatively safe although you still have to be vigilant.
> It may be hard to find a job so best find a job before you come (unemployment figures are rather high) and preferance is given to previously disadvantaged community members (Affirmative action) to comply with the employment equity act in place here. Preference is given to black females, then other racial groups. Caucasian females are lower on the list. I would suggest first getting a job.
> We are warm friendly people so I don't think making friends would be difficult but I don't know of any expat groups.


Hi Thank you for your information, 
Do you know anything about the Roodeport area? Also do you have any idea if I do get a job offer is it possible to then gain a visa?
Thanks again for any help you can offer.


----------



## Outmytree (Feb 27, 2009)

*Hello There*

I understand wot you're going through, don't stress.... Its not as bad as people make out. 
If your savvy, aware of your surroundings, you'll be fine. Try to get relocated in Sandton (Posh Area) or in the Northern Suburbs. Its more trendy and there are loads of restaurants, cafes, shops malls, you name it. You are going to need a car when you get here! There aint no regular bus routes, taxis are a no-go zone and walking....well if you like hiking then its OK.

Ok, heres my reason for replying to you:
I have a flat that I am actually interested in renting out. Its gonna be avaliable 1st March. Its fully furnished, tee-spones and all. TV, DVD, Coffee Machine, just move in. South Africans like to call it the lock up and go lifestyle. Its got a little garden thats maintained, a carport, mega security, and theres a young vibe in the complex. I have my place advertised on Gumtree if you wanna take a peak....

Go to gumtree dot co dot za and then to Johannesburg. Then to -Flat-House-Real-Estate-houses-flats-for-rent-DOUGLASDALE-Fully-Furnished-Upmarket-Bachelors-1-MARCH-W0QQAdIdZ106351589
Make sense??? Cant use a URL

My Girlfriend and I live in Pretoria, on a biggish plot with several log cabins on the premises, and so we mainly rent out the cabins to ex pats. Im am Interior Designer, she is a Landscape Architect, we are both idealists, and have travelled alot aswell. 

It doesnt matter if you dont need a place to crash, iz cool, and if I can help out with anything you need, give us a shout.

Mike + Yola
M+Y


----------



## incrediblebulk (May 15, 2009)

Hi 
Just to say I am originally from Ireland and will be re-locating to Pretoria with my girlfriend. So if you and your boyfriends ever want a night out in JHB or PTA let me know we can arrange something.

Good luck with the job search


----------

